# How bad is a kebab, really?



## Floralaura

Okay, its day 5 of the diet, im 4+lbs down and its Friday..im feeling the urges of the kebab :blush:
How bad are they? Chicken pieces, pitta bread, salad and a diet coke, cant be that many claories, right? :shrug: Im willing to forgo my garlic bread and garlic mayo and chips for the cause lol


----------



## africaqueen

Depends what diet ur doing really?
I do slimming world so when we have the occasional kebab i always get the grilled chicken with peppers and salad and some chilli sauce on pitta and i think its around 10 syns for pitta and sauce and the rest free so its the best choice if u fancy a kebab 

xxx


----------



## aliss

Without knowing the portion sizes, it's like basted with a lot of fat and and pita bread is likely coated with some sort of butter/fried. Is it plain salad or greek/caesar/etc??? It will add up. 

I would probably estimate 1 chicken kebab at around 300 calories with 10g fat (again not knowing your portion size but that's for about an average 150-200g restaurant portion), another 300-400 for the pita bread (pita would be the killer), another 100 assuming just plain 2tbsp dressing (another 300 for caesar etc) and of course 0 for the diet coke.

So yes, you're looking at about 800-1000 for the meal. This is why a lot of people who frequent restaurants gain weight because portions are exaggerated and there's quite a lot of oil and butter used. 

I'd probably opt out of the pita bread and get 2 kebabs, personally!


----------



## africaqueen

The pitta bread from our takeaway is plain and just heated up... and its quite small.
All depends on how the takeaway cook things. Ours grills the chicken and peppers with no oil an the salad has no dressing so its just the chilli sauce really and i only have a lil squirt ;-)
You will be fine. Enjoy! xxx


----------



## Tasha

The chicken kebab is done the same way here as africaqueen, so for unoiled chicken on a flame grill, a small pita again warmed on a flame grill, salad (our kebab shops round here dont do dressings) and a diet coke, I cant see it being that bad :flower:

But it all depends on your kebab shop, I guess :flower:


----------



## Floralaura

Ours is the same, plain chicken bits and pepper and onion on a stick, chargrilled with a small pitta (pitta is 115 cals as they use the sainsburys ones lol) and plain salad, will have no sauce on it..so I was thinking even with 300cals for the chicken which is over estimated and the 115 for pita thats 415, coke has non and wont have any sauce with it and will have plain salad (onions/lettuce/cabbage/toms) on it so im looking at around 500 cals for it all in all? I just wanted to see if others would back me up haha.
Not doing a particular diet, just low cals (<1000 a day and i have only had 285 cals so far today so 500 would take me over)..x


----------



## Dizzy321

Chicken kabab is by far the healthiest takeaway if thats what your craving go for it!!

In ours we get 3-4 chunks of grilled chicken (200 cals est) small toasted pitta bread (180 cals est) and then the mixed salad. Have chilli sauce on rather than garlic will save Lots of cals cos its just tomatoes herbs n chillis :D so about 400 calories for the meal..... enjoy x


----------



## ILoveShoes

You could always make your own kebabs? You could grill chicken, pepper, tomatoes, mushrooms etc on a skewer and then pop it in a wholemeal tortilla with a blob of low fat tzatziki or houmous?
xx


----------



## Floralaura

paula85 said:


> Chicken kabab is by far the healthiest takeaway if thats what your craving go for it!!
> 
> In ours we get 3-4 chunks of grilled chicken (200 cals est) small toasted pitta bread (180 cals est) and then the mixed salad. Have chilli sauce on rather than garlic will save Lots of cals cos its just tomatoes herbs n chillis :D so about 400 calories for the meal..... enjoy x

I am putting LO to bed in 10 then ringing them lol..that just decided it lol. I just googled it and found in a tablespoon of garlic mayo theres like 100 cals, I used to have 2 tubs of the stuff, eek! :haha: I may branch out and try chilli, as it speeds the metabolism up and burns more calories accoring to the wisdom of google hee..:flower:


----------



## Floralaura

ILoveShoes said:


> You could always make your own kebabs? You could grill chicken, pepper, tomatoes, mushrooms etc on a skewer and then pop it in a wholemeal tortilla with a blob of low fat tzatziki or houmous?
> xx

I would but its prob cheaper to pay £3.75 for a ready done one and they never quite taste the same do they :blush: x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

tbh if your on day 5 id really avoid, you may find this will affect your loss = you get down about it, most times people gave up!

you should make this treat once you hit 4-6wks, to keep your working hard for your reward then hopefully 1st down, having less affect on you.


----------



## Blah11

kinda OT but under 1000? way too low.


----------



## Tasha

Blah11 said:


> kinda OT but under 1000? way too low.

Yea, I agree with this because your body will just store everything turning it to fat.


----------



## Dizzy321

Did you get one? I would not be worried about it if you only had 200 odd calories before that...I do agree with Blah, under 1000 calories is a bit low hun, I would try and have at least 1200 cals. have you worked out your BMR? x


----------

